
Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service Fails Since Windows 10 2004 Update - PatrolX
https://arador.com/defender-antivirus-network-inspection-service-failing-since-windows-10-2004-update/
======
PatrolX
There's discussion about this on the Microsoft Answers forum but no official
response from Microsoft.

[https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/window...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/windows-defender-antivirus-network-
inspection/e3ed244b-6fd1-4a46-9828-1c0ba973dacc)

